# Game #9: @ Timberwolves 11/13 (Result: W, 89 - 77)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (5 - 3)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Quinton Ross | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Eric Dampier*




* @ *









*Minnesota Timberwolves (1 - 8)*




















































*Jonny Flynn | Corey Brewer | Ryan Gomes | Oleksiy Pechkdjadhjksadhjan | Al Jefferson*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #9: @ Timberwolves 11/13*

Josh Howard out indefinitely, so he won't be playing tonight.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #9: @ Timberwolves 11/13*

Dallas won 89 - 77.



> The young Minnesota Timberwolves are taking their lumps while they learn from the rest of the NBA early in coach Kurt Rambis' first season. In doing so, they may have actually taught the league a lesson on Friday night against Dallas — don't make Dirk Nowitzki angry. Nowitzki scored 15 of his 20 points in a tense third quarter and also grabbed 11 rebounds to lead the Mavericks to an 89-77 victory over the Timberwolves, who have lost nine in a row since a season-opening win over New Jersey


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10366496/Angry-Nowitzki-leads-Mavs-over-T'wolves


----------

